# MODS..... please answer this?



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Since when has it ever been a infraction of the P&S rules to tell people where to find fish?

I would like to know why a thread was locked because some one offered to bring others along to fish a certain area that has been known by thousands of fisherman, to be productive. Not just kayakers, but but thousands of boaters. This area has been discussed on a local weekend fishing talk show here in Norfolk more than a few times on Radio - AM 790 . You all know what show I am refering to.

The concrete ships have been fished heavily by our eastern shore compatriots since they were sunk. If you would like proof, I have downloaded 45 pages of discussions and advertisements and historical data refering to this site.

3 individuals have raised a stink because one person offers to bring some people along this area and all hell breaks loose.

What rules here? ............selfishness or sportsmanship? The concrete ships have been there long befote the TKAA, P&S, or the POSSE were ever being thought of.

I understand the civility that is needed on any bulletin board. I am no saint when it comes to some issues. But I firmly believe that certain individuals are allowed more slack than others.


You make the call. I respect what you guys are trying to do here. I am not trying to pizz you guys off.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

John-

I think Ryan's between a rock and a hard place, and locked it because, given the atmosphere with POL on P&S over the past couple of weeks, he knew where that thread was going--hell in a handbasket. He also deleted a couple of posts (one of mine) from last night, but he was probably right, b/c in the end it would have only fueled the flames.

IMHO--and speaking solely for myself--this isn't just about Kiptopeke. I feel there will continue to be animosity toward Tug from other kayak fisherman so long as he continues to expose the 'open secrets' and post pics that'll give the exact location. I'm no saint--it was a hard lesson for me to learn as well. You can look on here and see a 30" red I posted from Lynnahven--in front of a very identifyable landmark--the very next week there were small powerboats nosing that spot, where previously I had seen none. After that, I got it.

Galen (all this aside) is a good guy. It's admirable that he's taken the initiative to start a new club, that he wants to get more kayak fishermen on the fish--ultimately, that's the goal. But posting stuff that we've shared only between members (note: not saying that that info isn't available elsewhere, but he has access to it) on an open forum will most likely continue to garner hostility from those members and continue to put the mods in a rough spot.



Of course, that's just my take, Ryan may have something completely different on his mind.


----------



## kayakcraig (Dec 8, 2007)

J_Lannon said:


> Since when has it ever been a infraction of the P&S rules to tell people where to find fish?
> 
> What rules here? ............selfishness or sportsmanship?
> 
> Good points!


----------



## kayakcraig (Dec 8, 2007)

Good points!


----------



## fishforever (Aug 14, 2007)

I was turned on to this site a few months ago by Hengstthomas. I was looking for a site with a large land based/kayak based membership. I immediately saw that this site was different than the other large sites in the area. P&S looked like the perfect forum with great reports, friendly members and tons of great information. I enjoy reading about the outings in the 757 and sleigh rides at the concrete ships. I have learned about new and promising areas to fish but that does not mean that I am going to be driving there anytime soon to fish them. Do not let yourselves get caught up in the spot burning debate that IMO have ruined sites like stripersonline. Boaters will always be the great enemy of the kayak fisherman. Not posting pictures or keeping your reports general will not change that. I look forward to reading great reports in the future and posting my own as well.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Jason,

Dunno who killed the thread, and it doesnt really matter. Ryan and most of the other MOD's seem pretty fair to me. 

The boating community on any local BB, have been discussing the concrete ships for ages.
There is no secret being let out. 

The whole point was foolish. How in the world are you going to burn out that area. Stripers are a migratory species. They are constantly moving in search for food, breeding etc. etc.

The whole attack seemed pointless to me.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I don't moderate the 'yak board, and I'll support any play made by Ryan on his board, but I do have an opinion on the matter...So here goes.

Four years ago, I knew NOTHING about saltwater fishing. As it is now, I'm a pretty good fisherman, and I have a lot of success. This is because I've put in the time (roughly 80 trips a year), and because the majority of folks are willing and HAPPY to share info. I've learned a lot at this site, and others, that straightened my learning curve considerably. For that I'm grateful...

I make detailed reports, most of the time with pictures, techniques, baits, locations, etc. and I don't mind a bit answering questions from newbies, or even from old salts from the OBX who want to visit my area of knowledge.

I don't own ANY saltwater, and neither does anyone else. It's about the only thing left that belongs to EVERYONE. Be happy for those that have a good trip, instead of pissed off because they caught one of "your" fish. 

Those who think that they are SO important that there are legions of lurkers, diligently following their every report, trying to steal info and go catch all the fish out of their "secret spots" need to get over themselves, and lighten up. You AIN'T rock stars, or you'd have your own outdoor show, and line of rods and reels.

If you want to try and keep a secret, and save "all the fish" for yourself, go ahead. But turn your computer off, because you're so damned good that you don't need the help that is here, anyway....


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Tug started the thread about the ships, and after the man drama ensued, he ask me to close it. Since he was the one who started the thread, and the fact that it ended way off course from his original intended topic, i agreed to lock it down. He then started another nearly identical post with the exception of a single request to keep smart remarks to yourself if you had no intentions of making the trip. Apparently this was too hard for some people to handle.

There's your explanation. I'm going fishing..


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*What I do Now?????*

I am still trying to figure out what the he** everyone is talking about. What info did I put out, that was'nt supposed to be known????? All I did is ask if anyone wanted to go to Kippy to find some Kows that were said to hanging around. Could someone please explain this.

As for the reports/pics I post, I believe it would be hard to see any landmarks because 98% of the time I fish at night. And it is always the same area. I have been fishing 757 since April and have only seen 3 boats actually come within 150-200 yds of me & they did not stop.

Grommet, If you think I took info from our members only area and put it out to the public.....your WRONG. All I did was ask if anyone wanted to go to Kippy, because I heard there were some fish around


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

uncdub13 said:


> Tug started the thread about the ships, and after the man drama ensued, he ask me to close it. Since he was the one who started the thread, and the fact that it ended way off course from his original intended topic, i agreed to lock it down. He then started another nearly identical post with the exception of a single request to keep smart remarks to yourself if you had no intentions of making the trip. Apparently this was too hard for some people to handle.
> 
> There's your explanation. I'm going fishing..


THANK YOU RYAN....Could'nt have said it better myself


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Was gonna leave this thread open til i got back on here this evening....changed my mind.

If anyone has any whining to do about this subject, take it to PM. It doesnt do ANY good here.


----------



## Yakhunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I did go to PM, thought Tug and I settled things yet the lips are still flappin'. 

Folks, sorry about comming over here and opening my big trap. Far be it for me to want to be able to fish the same spot the following week without having to fight for space.

You all are right. I am wrong. I am just a selfish little baby who can't stand to see others bask in the limelight of hype and fish slime. I tried to make a point. None of you got it. Accept my not so humble apologies.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Yakhunter said:


> I did go to PM, thought Tug and I settled things yet the lips are still flappin'.
> 
> Folks, sorry about comming over here and opening my big trap. Far be it for me to want to be able to fish the same spot the following week without having to fight for space.
> 
> You all are right. I am wrong. I am just a selfish little baby who can't stand to see others bask in the limelight of hype and fish slime. I tried to make a point. None of you got it. Accept my not so humble apologies.



Why dont you just keep your pizzing contest private then? So the mods do not have to lock down threads all the time. Some thing tells me that you will not.


----------



## Yakhunter (Sep 15, 2006)

J_Lannon said:


> *Why dont you just keep your pizzing contest private then?* So the mods do not have to lock down threads all the time. Some thing tells me that you will not.


It was........then you started this thread.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

*Yeow!!!*

i don't yak & just kinda stumbled into this thread, but all this yakking about yakkin' and hot spots has got me thinking Yikes!
gonna probably be seeing a Yale on this soon if ya all keep it up


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Guess from now on we should all just post pics and let it boil down to a "mines bigger" site...iv kept my mouth shut on this issue for a while now but I think it is getting out of hand...the concrete ships are regularly discussed on boating boards..this is a P&S site, meaning that the majority of folks are unable to get to the ships anyways...on top of that, the ships have been known about for years, they are not a secret spot that you had....I fish some of the areas that have absolutely blown up over the years, but you know what, without some sort of assitance, the majority of them I would not know abotu either...no one on here, or anywhere for that matter, can claim themselves as a fishing pioneer...meaning that EVERY SINGLE ONE OF YOU has either been told of a good spot, good lure, good bait, good technique, good tide, good time of day, etc etc....without this help, none of us would be the fisherman/woman that we are...


----------



## Yakhunter (Sep 15, 2006)

jhmorgan said:


> Guess from now on we should all just post pics and let it boil down to a "mines bigger" site...iv kept my mouth shut on this issue for a while now but I think it is getting out of hand...the concrete ships are regularly discussed on boating boards..this is a P&S site, meaning that the majority of folks are unable to get to the ships anyways...on top of that, the ships have been known about for years, they are not a secret spot that you had....I fish some of the areas that have absolutely blown up over the years, but you know what, without some sort of assitance, the majority of them I would not know abotu either...no one on here, or anywhere for that matter, can claim themselves as a fishing pioneer...meaning that EVERY SINGLE ONE OF YOU has either been told of a good spot, good lure, good bait, good technique, good tide, good time of day, etc etc....without this help, none of us would be the fisherman/woman that we are...


With all due respect and not directed specifically toward you, JHM, that wasn't what this was all about. 
*I never claimed to be a pioneer. 
I never suggested that the spot was secret. 
I never suggested that people shouldn't go there. 
I never suggested that information should be witheld. *

*I did suggest (in an uncalled for sarcastic tone) that y'all shouldn't hype it. I know, this is a hard concept for some here to grasp.*

Why would Hyping it be bad? If you don't plan on going back and don't care about those who would go after you, it isn't. 

People know that Rudee holds specks year round but the crowds don't show up until the hype hits the street. The more hype that is there, the more ignorant stink potters you will find there. You guys make of this what you want, I just don't want to hear that you all don't get it. Then again, I don't care.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Yakhunter said:


> Then again, I don't care.


Obviously.

And I know it was not directed at me, because I was not on the trip that caused so much discussion. I just think that you are making a huge issue out of something that simply is not an issue. That area has been fished with regularity for years. That would be like someone arguing that the Hot Ditch is their spot, the 3rd island "their spot" or Rudee even....


----------



## Yakhunter (Sep 15, 2006)

You aren't getting it.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Yakhunter said:


> You aren't getting it.


And you care .. Even though you say you dont . If you really dont then let it go .
I get it  
RR said it best


----------



## Yakhunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Fair enough. I'm done.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Yakhunter said:


> Fair enough. I'm done.


Good, go back on your side of the fence , keep your crybaby remarks to yourself. That means Do Not send the whining by PM either. I am also DONE


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Railroader said:


> I don't moderate the 'yak board, and I'll support any play made by Ryan on his board, but I do have an opinion on the matter...So here goes.
> 
> Four years ago, I knew NOTHING about saltwater fishing. As it is now, I'm a pretty good fisherman, and I have a lot of success. This is because I've put in the time (roughly 80 trips a year), and because the majority of folks are willing and HAPPY to share info. I've learned a lot at this site, and others, that straightened my learning curve considerably. For that I'm grateful...
> 
> ...


DITTO,,DITTO,DITTO to Railroader;

This site is my bible and even though I am a Novice,,,I am ten times better now than I was 8 months ago and it is because of this board..


----------

